# Kempo self defense success/fail stories.



## Kenpo5.0Hawker (Aug 30, 2013)

I am curious if anyone has been forced to defend themselves in a Street Altercation and used their training to good or poor effect. I'd love to hear from any Kempoist about their incident and how it played out. Also interested in how if at all your personal experiance has affected your training or how you train others. I recognize that this. May get personal and so if you would like to, please feel free to DM me rather than post publicly. I'll hold all DMs confidential of course. 

As a teen I got into more than my share of fights. But life's been peaceful for 14 years.  I don't see any reason that would change this trend. I train (as of recentfilings in like the fight of my life will be tomorrow but honestly that's unlikely. 

Still. You never know. So I'd especially apreciate input on areas you feel should be trained more or less, what worked what did not etc when twist we train for actually went down. 

Huge thanks in advance.
Tom


----------



## Kenpo5.0Hawker (Aug 30, 2013)

Heck. I'd also love to hear from folks of any MA tradition who has been in a street type altercation and who is willing to share their experiances.  

Huge advance thank you to all who share. 
Tom


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 5, 2013)

Without going into too much detail, yes I have had to use my martial arts to defend myself as well as others. Some of this was simply life in Baltimore, MD and some of it was occupational (private security, bouncing, etc.). I've lived to tell the tales and only been serious injured (a stab) once so I'll count the experiences as "successful" though I wish some of these situations could have been handled in other non-combative ways.

It affected my training and how I train others by giving me personal empirical evidence of things that work well, work not so well or simply don't seem to work at all. Some of this experience shook up much of what I've been taught/shown over the years. It has shaded my view on things to focus on for personal defense, has shaded my view of some of the statements of others (i.e. people telling others something is categorically wrong or does not work when I know from personal experience not only that it does work well indeed but also how and why it works) and also has shaded my view on some of the base beliefs/assumptions presented by various martial arts/systems (the attacker(s) will likely do X, will almost never do Y, will respond to action A with response Z most of the time, etc.).


----------



## Kenpo5.0Hawker (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you James. Can you tell me about some of the changes you have made?


----------

